# If money was no object what car would you buy



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

OK.
You have just won the euro millions.
Obviously a car is your first purchase, but what would it be??
For me its this.
I know the one in the Pic is LHD but as I would by the time of purchase be in sunnier climes i guess that would not matter.
E type Jag, British Racing Green, Convertible, Cream leather. 








I would die a happy man!!
Ming the curious


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

You can't beat a classic drop top for posing


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

probably one of the prettiest 250 ferrari's, a ferrari 250 swb from 1963.... and drives really well also


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty humble in the grand scheme of things but one of these 










Dream car (Hence username)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

We were chatting about the euro millions in work yesterday and people were astounded when I said I could blow £10M on cars straight away!
I couldn't just limit it to one but my first would be one of these


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

bigmc said:


> We were chatting about the euro millions in work yesterday and people were astounded when I said I could blow £10M on cars straight away!
> I couldn't just limit it to one but my first would be one of these


I agree.
I said I would buy an aircraft hanger 
and
FILL IT

Ming the Greedy


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

sad i know!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/55/audirs6avant2big.jpg/


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Raife said:


> sad i know!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/55/audirs6avant2big.jpg/


Not sad at all I'd be having one of those too as a family bus. Along with a McMerc SLR, Ascari A10, MP4-12C, a few Lambo's, most of the Aston Martin fleet and many many others.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

All day long...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this beast


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm not mentioned yet i am gobsmacked!

the defitnitive supercar










and maybe a maser, porka turbo(993 and probably 997 tbh) probably a 250 SWB as well :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Closely followed by this:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.exchange3d.com/images/uploads/aff122/gto674.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e234/alfazer/ra28side.jpg

Both with V8s.

Oh, you can add in a D-Type jag as we are talking money no object.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

this would be my first of many purchases


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> hmm not mentioned yet i am gobsmacked!
> 
> the defitnitive supercar
> 
> ...


never been a fan of these.. f50 much nicer looking


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> never been a fan of these.. f50 much nicer looking


hmm the f50 has always been 1/2 arsed to me :lol: seemed to be rushed :lol: anyhow i know where all CF for them came from and most of ferraris CF generally


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strothow said:


>


would you ever drive it or just use the self replenishing drinks on board?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> hmm not mentioned yet i am gobsmacked!
> 
> the defitnitive supercar
> 
> ...


My dad had one of else when he met my mum (she refused to go in it :lol

If money was no object, well I would have for a daily a Audi RS4 and a BMW M5. And for play a bugatti supersport


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

abz001 said:


> My dad had one of else when he met my mum (she refused to go in it :lol


Wow! I would love a go in one of them! :car:

If money were no object id run a Veyron as a daily!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd need a bloody big garage



bigmc said:


>





stargazer said:


>





CraigQQ said:


> this beast





Hincey said:


>


All of the above plus



















And many many more


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Most of the stock from here. http://www.romansinternational.com/


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd do things a bit differently, because a lot of people will see the typical Ferrari/Lambo and just think "******" - Yes, they may be jealous etc.

But what I would do it buy something like this:










And spend whatever it takes to make it the quickest one about. But, because I'm rich and no longer need to work I would make modifying cars like this my day job. I think it would allow me to appreciate driving one I'd help to build. Once I'm finished, move on to something else!

I may be weird but I don't see the real attraction to just going out and buying a ready made car, no fun! That' just what I'd do!  What a dream lol.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> I'd do things a bit differently, because a lot of people will see the typical Ferrari/Lambo and just think "******" - Yes, they may be jealous etc.


Sad really isn't it that people have this attitude towards cars like these. 
In Europe the attitudes are completely different. You just have to visit Italy and so much as a glimpse of a Ferrari and they're all over you, photos, complementing the car etc.

Monaco, Nice, Monte Carlo....it's all the same....but here in the U.K, well leave it at that shall we.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> I'd do things a bit differently, because a lot of people will see the typical Ferrari/Lambo and just think "******" - Yes, they may be jealous etc.
> 
> But what I would do it buy something like this:
> 
> ...


You know i'm the same as you.

It may sound odd but i would love to see how much HP i could get from the Octavia and have this for the winter/Daily an SRT8


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

abz001 said:


> *My dad had one of else *when he met my mum (she refused to go in it :lol
> 
> If money was no object, well I would have for a daily a Audi RS4 and a BMW M5. And for play a bugatti supersport


Pics or we don't believe you!!


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

1967 shelby gt500 ........................... the best


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Pics or we don't believe you!!


The word was HAD but I'm sure mum still has photos somewhere I'll see if she can dig them out but im sure she told Robert about it, he may back me up if he reads this! He has a pretty amazing garage sadly father and daughter don't get on!! We are far too alike and pig headed :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> would you ever drive it or just use the self replenishing drinks on board?


Both! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> hmm not mentioned yet i am gobsmacked!
> 
> the defitnitive supercar
> 
> ...


********** my ass 










Night and day more interesting than the F40. It would be my choice.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I must admit although made in the 1990's the Mclaren F1 still looks fresh as if it was made yesterday. And I would still have this over many of the supercars made today. Simply awesome.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

stargazer said:


> I must admit although made in the 1990's the Mclaren F1 still looks fresh as if it was made yesterday. And I would still have this over many of the supercars made today. Simply awesome.


It's beyond epic for me. Don't get me wrong, the f40 is lovely, it's just simply not mclaren f1 epic.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Clark @ PB said:


> Closely followed by this:


Now we are talking!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

quite different to everyone elses but ive always wanted to own one since i was about 12
would be in bayside blue aswell obv


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

If money was no object i'd have a dodge challenger srt8, a ford raptor, a 1960s transit with v8 shoehorned in and a lotus carlton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> ********** my ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it still was not the first to beat 200mph though 

the Macca is still more interesting than any veyron though IMHO. would have both :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Either a genuine









or


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Oakley Designs Lambo LP760










http://www.revmods.com/oakley-design-lamborghini-aventador-lp760-2/

or maybe one of their 458 Italia's


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> it still was not the first to beat 200mph though
> 
> the Macca is still more interesting than any veyron though IMHO. would have both :lol:


So? 

It was the first properly engineered car with that driving position, the crazy engine bay and well, just everything tbh.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

dalecyt said:


> quite different to everyone elses but ive always wanted to own one since i was about 12
> would be in bayside blue aswell obv


+1 on this and as Modmedia said, I would completely strip it, rebuild it and make it basically brand new (new internals to the engine etc etc) and build it with one scary build spec :devil: . That would be my fun car










That ^^ would be my everyday car, obviously treated to a few tasty mods.

AND THIS BEAUTY!!










Well, i'd have 2 honestly. One would be my detailed bit of eye candy, and i'd have it in the living room as a piece of art. The 2nd would be my nice day thrash around car, track days, driving days etc.

I sooooo want a mk1 UG Focus RS!!!!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

dalecyt said:


> quite different to everyone elses but ive always wanted to own one since i was about 12
> would be in bayside blue aswell obv


This man talks sense :thumb:

Stunning


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Well there would be more than just the one but these two would be high on the list

1. Veyron

2. This


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

This.

It's waiting there for me.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.automotorblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Aston-Martin-DB4-GT-Zagato.jpg

Definately an Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> This.
> 
> It's waiting there for me.


I'd settle for that till I found an original in Gulf colours :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3453424842

Was behind one of these today for 3 miles in a traffic jam!!!

Told the missus was worth around £150k, couldnt believe the price when i checked!!

£230k for an 09 plate :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> Well there would be more than just the one but these two would be high on the list
> 
> 1. Veyron
> 
> 2. This


nice growler, come on it just had to be said :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> So?
> 
> It was the first properly engineered car with that driving position, the crazy engine bay and well, just everything tbh.


i am not denying that but it was not the first past 200mph and anyhow if you could afford the macca i doubt an f40 beside it would be much of a stretch!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bill58 said:


> http://www.automotorblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Aston-Martin-DB4-GT-Zagato.jpg
> 
> Definately an Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato


ahh but would it have to be one of the oriiiiginal eight or later ones? (there were eight iirc) 
i have seen one of these racing and OMG porn :lol: it might of been only a recreation i cannot rem though

okay maybe my list now would be something like the Macca, F40,250SWB, 250F and a db4 zag :lol: and something for everyday :lol:


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

Superlegerra









and one of these for those days when you fancy an enthusiastic drive


----------



## Red one (May 9, 2011)

Another vote for the GT 3 RS, would have a 964 and a white 968 club sport also. Not that I'm greedy!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> ahh but would it have to be one of the oriiiiginal eight or later ones? (there were eight iirc)
> i have seen one of these racing and OMG porn :lol: it might of been only a recreation i cannot rem though
> 
> okay maybe my list now would be something like the Macca, F40,250SWB, 250F and a db4 zag :lol: and something for everyday :lol:


I think it was either 19 or 20, however I would go for a recreation if I couldn't get an original. 
Where did you see it racing?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

This










All day long.

Closely followed by


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

either this:










or this (sorry ):


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No Question


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> nice growler, come on it just had to be said :lol:


Will you be waxing it later:lol:


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Strothow said:


>


Oh what I would do for one of these or even any 80k+ Range Rover


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i am not denying that but it was not the first past 200mph and anyhow if you could afford the macca i doubt an f40 beside it would be much of a stretch!


You've won the euromillions at over £166m, yes, i'll just have a ford focus please 

Besides, a callaway vette would be pretty awesome too.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

carrera gt, or sl55amg, or new gtr

and a escort cosworth lux for the mantlepiece


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Mick said:


> either this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes,these would be my choice pure car porn


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> I'd settle for that till I found an original in Gulf colours :thumb:


It'd be Gulf wrapped within about 48hrs of landing on my drive :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

One of these:










Except made entirely out of platinum.

Actually, I don't know - if money was no object, it would be a daft project - 1.6 Turbo 309 or Focus 2.4 D5 or something with little point. If money was no object, I would already have my 911 GT3 CS, RS6, etc although I would love one of these:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> You've won the euromillions at over £166m, yes, i'll just have a ford focus please
> 
> Besides, a callaway vette would be pretty awesome too.


Did you mean to quote me when you mentioned the Ford Focus? lol

Well, if you did. Then yup, I really have a hige craving for a RS Focus, yeah these super car's are nice, but the RS just has a sort of different appeal to me. I must own one, one day!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

gmp traffic vectra. Sad i know x


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I do like Cobra AC


----------

